# Harrisons' Headboat



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

last year after Isabel they were leaving ut of Ocean View. does anyone know when thye are going to hit the water again, and if so does anyone have a contact number?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

was there a particular name of the boat or just harrissons head boat because the chaters i found near the bottom of the boating board goes by a particular name of the boat or the captain


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

dont know the name of the boat or the captain. All I did was pay 18 bucks from the harrison pier and hop on.

sorry I couldn't give ya mor info


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

IF YOU GO TO WILLOBGHY MARINA THE BOAT IS USALLY DOCKED THERE SOMEONE SHOULD KNOW THERE


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

try this www.harrisonspier.com


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

that shud help


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*ok*

Thanks guys


----------

